
Last two digits of 2^googol [preprint] - SiempreViernes
https://osf.io/csv2y/
======
eesmith
I assume this is a student journal? I mean, it's not difficult to compute, eg,
in Python:

    
    
      >>> pow(2, 10**100, 100)
      76

~~~
SiempreViernes
Dunno what level the authors are at, but this seems more like a snipe of low
lying fruit: a small little fact that is otherwise not published that can
quickly be written up for the "microresearch" category.

